# which, in ur opinion is the only prgramming language one nee



## geekgod (Oct 8, 2004)

after some browsing of the forums and a bit of outside research, i could come up with the names of these languages. i need to know which onelanguage is self sufficient, ie, mastery in which allows me to do any sort of programming project imaginable(i'm not interested in game programming). so guys, please please cast in ur votes with ur views. and if i missed any, highlit it with the reason why u use it.


----------



## GNUrag (Oct 8, 2004)

Howcome you've included PHP there....


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 8, 2004)

Yes, PHP (Personal Home Page) is not a programming language as such. 

But C++ (not VC++) is what you must know. But knowing only C++ is not enough. You need to know a lot more.


----------



## geekgod (Oct 8, 2004)

thanx for ur responses guys.
actually i have no idea about any of the things i included in the polls  
but i plan to have a LOT of ideas about at least one 8) 
by the way, please mention which option u voted for, along with why u chose it.


----------



## technomodel (Oct 8, 2004)

i know only c among these, so cant vote anything else  .
by the way, i think most of programming stuffs can be done with C, if not in as easy or fast manner as vb, c++ or c#. dont know about web programming though.


----------



## demoninside (Oct 8, 2004)

Java if u mean java by complete java,
Basic+applets+servlets+beans+EJB's+networking(control&flow)+HTML


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 8, 2004)

there is no end to learning, u need to know anything which is important.

knowledge is power


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Oct 9, 2004)

c n c++ is cool


----------



## ujjwal (Oct 9, 2004)

I don't think one should start off with one language and stick to it ... in the beginning one should try out various ones to get a feel of programming and computers, and then choose one to continue ...

But if you are insistant on trying one, go for C++, it's compilers are plentiful and many are free ...


----------



## DKant (Oct 9, 2004)

All I've tried out r C++/VB/VC++. Getting  by VC++ currently . VB is ok. Specially if u want to start off quickly with some simple programs. C++ is excellent and is a good combination of power and ease of use (relatively). VC++ is a "complicated beast" according to Mr.Yashwant Kanetkar . Don't know much about it myself.  So...I can only vote safely for C++.


----------



## enoonmai (Oct 9, 2004)

*C*

Actually, my work involves a LOT of Java right now. But still, if there's only ONE prog. lang. anyone needs to know, its C. There's NOTHING, and absolutely nothing that cannot be done in C. Nothing's impossible with that damn language. Its just that it takes such a looooong time to do it, that we use the other languages. Heck, all the other languages are mostly precompiled functions and libraries that we borrow.  Why sit and code a million lines in C while you can call a ShellExecute cmd in VC++ or a paint() method in Java   But honestly, if you have enough patience and a long lifetime (read immortality) you can do just about anything with C


----------



## geekgod (Oct 9, 2004)

ok, can anyone tell me what is the difference between c & c++. also, though i know nothing about it, i heard c# and python are popular. how come no one is mentioning them?


----------



## cooljeba (Oct 9, 2004)

c

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## enoonmai (Oct 9, 2004)

geekgod said:
			
		

> ok, can anyone tell me what is the difference between c & c++. also, though i know nothing about it, i heard c# and python are popular. how come no one is mentioning them?



What you're asking for would fill a forum's pages forever.  Simply put though, C++ is kinda derived from C. C is a structured prog. lang. while C++ is Object Oriented. (Its the latest thing these days, OOP ) Other features include more libraries, improved I/O management, etc. 
C# or C-Sharp is part of the new Microsoft Visual Studio.NET package and has more in common with Java than with C (others don't kick me please, its just my opinion ) Python is another OO lang. similar in some ways to Java, but has great power, plus the ability to code more "extensions" in C/C++. Nobody mentioned them simply because the topic was about the ONE prog. lang. you HAD to know.  C# and Python might make your work easier, but they're not Neo.


----------



## GNUrag (Oct 10, 2004)

geekgod said:
			
		

> i heard c# and python are popular. how come no one is mentioning them?



Man, i wanted to click on python also, but your poll is single-select-only... I've been involved in Python programming and i must say, its just so easy to write python and debug em...


----------



## netcracker (Oct 10, 2004)

C++ is a good prog lang...but other languages are also must learn if you wana be a good prorammer.the more you know the beter it is


----------



## indrajit (Oct 10, 2004)

C is a must! Then Java. and while you are at it try for VB too!


----------



## enoonmai (Oct 10, 2004)

Whoa, whoa, this isn't right. Its not what was your favorite language, but what is the ONE and the ONLY ONE programming language you need to learn. If you were told tomorrow that you can become an expert in that language but you can choose only ONE, what would you choose? I think that drops stuff like VB completely out of the list. True, they have their uses (very good ones too at that) but I still think there's nothing that you can't pull with C. Its like the Swiss Army knife of progging. It just takes a helluva long time (read eternity) to create your own functions and libraries. I vote C. Oh wait, I've already voted.  Mea culpa.


----------



## geekgod (Oct 10, 2004)

i found the following url on the net. 
*www.visionengineer.com/comp/c_language.shtml
from this link it appears that whatever can be done with c can also be done with c++. the only advantage of the former is that it more 'machine-oriented'. what is meant by this ? also, if writing codes in c++ is easier and more readable than c, why does everyone prefer c over c++?
@gnurag


> Man, i wanted to click on python also, but your poll is single-select-only... I've been involved in Python programming and i must say, its just so easy to write python and debug em...



does it mean that u prefer c over python


----------



## technomodel (Oct 10, 2004)

hmmm, nice discussion going on here, learning......
btw, gd links geekgod


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 10, 2004)

The best way to find out is to go thru the job classifieds for some days and have a look at the demand from employers.


----------



## #/bin/sh (Oct 11, 2004)

you have to start some where...
'c' is good path


----------



## geekgod (Oct 11, 2004)

so, thnx to popular demands, i decide to conquer c(or die trying   ). and as i wish to be self taught, i thought about following this pattern
gottfried->ritchie-kerningham->robert sedgewick->fiuer&fiuer.
what do u think of it?


----------



## GNUrag (Oct 11, 2004)

geekgod said:
			
		

> does it mean that u prefer c over python


Yes of course.... C is the Grand Daddy of languages... i like python coz my work is in python only, but C still remains the grand daddy... 

If you take oops features of c++ , platform independence of java, simplicity of python, ease of writing Perl..... then also, C still remains the grand daddy of all languages...


----------



## NikhilVerma (Oct 11, 2004)

C rulez Man!!!

If all programming languages were represented as buildings then C would say...

"Hey! how weather down there"...


----------



## sniper (Oct 11, 2004)

Yall are crazy....all u will ever need is Assembly, u dont need anything else if ur good at assembly.


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 12, 2004)

sniper said:
			
		

> all u will ever need is Assembly, u dont need anything else if ur good at assembly


    But  how long does it take to master Assembly!?! And even if you master it, there are so many things that you need to take care of while programming!! Learning and implementing something like C would be far easier. And when something like C satisfies all the programming needs, why should someone bother to go thru the trouble of learning Assembly. I don't think I will use an AK-47 if a plain simple revolver does my job


----------



## sniper (Oct 12, 2004)

Well yes i do agree...but then the question says "the prog lang ull ever need" and the answer to it is indeed assembly


----------



## beyondthegracefgod (Oct 12, 2004)

C indeed is the king.
But i wud prefer ne one to learn PYTHON b4 lookin at C.
In the B.E courses in Mumbai univ they teach  pascal b4 C. Pascal is kinda old infact very old but too simple.One who knows pascal can master C easily.
But since pascal wud too elementary for ne one to learn another  easy language wud be PYTHON man its wonderful simple though not in comparison with c one can master PYTHON in no time and also understand C better in a way.


----------



## GNUrag (Oct 12, 2004)

beyondthegracefgod said:
			
		

> In the B.E courses in Mumbai univ they teach  pascal b4 C.



You are talking about yr. 2000 and before... a lot has changed since then.. they've phased out Pascal from entire engineering syllabus...


----------



## technovice (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi. Im an engineering student (se). Our syllabi covers very little of advanced c and c++. So i want to know where (as in which sites) can i find more info and useful codes. Im particularly interested in graphics using c.


----------



## allajunaki (Oct 13, 2004)

My Opinion (If anyone cares to listen..)
C -> Essential Lang. (Hacker's weapon of choice)
C++ -> Object Oriented Progging Unleashed.... 
Java -> Do C++ and then do Java.. Object Orientation taken to whole new plane!!

Vc#/VB.NET -> Future Direction of progs...

Perl -> Best for Hacking Linux (Couple of scripts On my Linux machine to do vrious stuff i do using .exe files in Windows).


----------



## technomodel (Oct 13, 2004)

try this site, i like it.
*www.freeprogrammingresources.com/


----------



## technovice (Oct 15, 2004)

thanks for the link technomodel. it was very useful!


----------

